# Halloween drinks!



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

Meh. My plan is to just drink some lime Cruzan rum and call it my "Happy Potion" lol.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

RAGING WEREWOLF
You will need:
Raspberry Syrup
Vodka
Tabasco

Pour a small amount of raspberry syrup into the bottom of the shot glass. Drop a thin layer of Tabasco over it. Gently fill up the glass with vodka. It will put hair on your chest...if that's a good thing. 


... more drink recipes posted in my Blog. There are pics & a few video step-by step....enjoy. 

Here are the links:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/blogs/halloweenie1/383-bewitching-beverages.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/blogs/halloweenie1/386-even-more-bewitching-beverages.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/blogs/halloweenie1/1499-creepy-cocktails-drinks-halloween-2013.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/blogs/halloweenie1/612-pick-your-poison-more-creepy-cocktail-recipes.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/blogs/halloweenie1/1504-easy-halloween-costume-ideas-drink-recipes-guys.html


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

Nightfisher said:


> Meh. My plan is to just drink some lime Cruzan rum and call it my "Happy Potion" lol.


lol sounds like a plan!


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

Halloweenie1 said:


> RAGING WEREWOLF
> You will need:
> Raspberry Syrup
> Vodka
> ...


Lol thanks for sharing, I am definitely checking those out!


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Keith 's Brew Recipe: http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/105436-witchs-brew-recipe.html


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Fall beers are out.


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

DarkManDustin said:


> Fall beers are out.


 I only drink Heineken but I do love the fall brews! Especially the local brews in my area, we get a lot of good ones out of Vermont.


----------



## seattlerags (Aug 15, 2013)

Last year we did Bloody Bubbles which was a mixture of vodka, prosecco and fresh blood orange juice. The year before we did a caramel apple martini which was a mixture of buttershots (butterscotch schnapps), green apple schnapps and vodka. Very potent but tasted just like a caramel apple - delicious!


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Apple cider Martina's are good. Did you read my Witch 's Brew recipe?


----------



## ScaredyCat (Sep 9, 2011)

Hey seattlerags, would you give me the portions for your caramel apple martini, please? It sounds wonderful!


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

Would also love the recipe for the caramel apple drink!


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

DarkManDustin said:


> Apple cider Martina's are good. Did you read my Witch 's Brew recipe?


 I did, so many great ideas here!


----------



## seattlerags (Aug 15, 2013)

ScaredyCat said:


> Hey seattlerags, would you give me the portions for your caramel apple martini, please? It sounds wonderful!


Sorry it took me so long to respond! I was distracted by work 

one part vodka, two parts sour apple pucker, two parts butterscotch schnapps. Enjoy!


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Some more cocktail & punch recipes.http://www.halloweenforum.com/blogs/halloweenie1/1530-double-double-toil-trouble-halloween-drink-punch-recipes.html


----------



## ScaredyCat (Sep 9, 2011)

seattlerags said:


> Sorry it took me so long to respond! I was distracted by work
> 
> one part vodka, two parts sour apple pucker, two parts butterscotch schnapps. Enjoy!


Thank you! Something tells me these will be making their debut at my party this year!


----------



## Adam Beth Fix (May 9, 2013)

Here is the drink menu I made and displayed at our party.







Of course its probably too small to read so PM me if you would like to use it.


----------



## corrinnetr (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi there! As for alcoholic ones, I can recommend the following
Bloody Brain in this recipe it says strawberry vodka but I substitute it with sambuca
Bloody Mary well that's just classic
Alien Brain shot here there is a video instruction attached and this shot looks very interesting, from my experience I can say that there was no such a person who refused to try this one.


----------



## Gwen_Grimm (Jun 15, 2013)

Dark ANd Stormy with dry ice is fun, did that last year for Halloween and it was a huge hit.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Candy Corn Jell-O Shots

Mix the white layer first and fill your Jell-O shot cups about 1/3 full (about ¼ inch deep on a 2oz cup), then chill till firm. Mix the orange layer and fill the cups till they’re about 2/3 full. Keep in mind that you’ll need a little room at the top because you won’t be filling the cups to the brim with the final layer. After the orange layer has chilled, mix up the yellow layer and top off the shots. 

White Layer 

1 envelope Knox unflavored gelatin
1/2 cup water 
1/2 cup canned, unsweetened coconut milk 
1/4 cup sugar
1/2 cup Vanilla Schnapps 

Sprinkle the gelatin over the coconut milk and water in a saucepan and let sit for a few minutes. Heat over low heat, stirring, until the gelatin starts to dissolve. Add the sugar and stir till dissolved. Cool till just warm. Stir in the vanilla schnapps.

Orange Layer 

3 oz. pkg Orange Jell-O
1 cup water 
4 oz. Orange sherbet (about one scoop) 
1/2 cup Vanilla schnapps
3 Tbsp Butterscotch schnapps (optional)
Orange food coloring (if desired)

Bring the water to a boil. Add to Jell-O and stir till dissolved. Add sherbet while still warm and mix thoroughly as it melts. Allow to cool to room temperature. Stir in vanilla and butterscotch schnapps. Add a few drops of orange food coloring to make the color more vivid if you want to.

Yellow Layer 

3 oz. pkg Pineapple Jell-O
1 cup water
1/2 cup canned coconut milk 
1/2 cup Vanilla schnapps
Yellow food coloring (if desired)

Bring the water to a boil. Add to Jell-O and stir till dissolved. Allow to cool to room temperature. Stir in coconut milk and vanilla schnapps. Add a few drops of yellow food coloring for more vivid color.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2013)

That looks good!


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Horny Devil
1 (64-oz) bottle tomato-vegetable juice cocktail
1/2 cup fresh lemon juice
1/4 cup Worcestershire sauce
2 Tbsp hot sauce
2 tsp celery salt
3 cups black vodka, divided
garnish: serrano chili peppers

In a 2-quart pitcher, combine tomato vegetable juice cocktail, lemon juice, Worcestershire sauce, hot sauce, and celery salt. Fill a cocktail shaker halfway with ice. Add 3/4 cup tomato juice mixture. Shake vigorously for 5 to 10 seconds. Strain into a cocktail glass. Pour 1/4 cup black vodka over the back of a spoon so that vodka runs down side of glass and floats on top of tomato juice mixture. Repeat procedure for each serving. Garnish rim of glass with chili peppers. (Serves 12)










 Bleeding Heart Martini
(the pickled beet "bleeds" in your drink.)
Ingredients
2 ounces dry vermouth 
8 ounces premium gin 
Ice cubes
Pickled Baby Beets 

Chill martini glasses in the freezer or fill with ice water and let sit until frosty, about 5 minutes (pour out water). Add the vermouth, dividing evenly; swirl to coat the glasses, then pour out. Add gin to a cocktail shaker filled with ice. Shake vigorously until chilled; divide among chilled glasses. Garnish with a skewered pickled baby beet, and serve immediately.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Wicked Witch Of The EAST
1oz Midori Melon Liqueur
1oz Vodka
.5oz Grenadine
.5oz Blue Curacao

Using simple syrup, rim your chilled martini glass. Then dip the rim into black sprinkles or colored sugar. Pour the grenadine and Blue Curacao in the bottom of a chilled martini glass. Stir as necessary to obtain the dark black color. Then pour midori and vodka into a shaker and shake with ice. Very carefully, using a spoon, layer the green midori vodka mixture over the grenadine and blue curaçao. 








Swamp THING
1 1/2 oz of Midori Melon Liqeur
2 oz of Sour Mix
1 1/2 oz of Jagermeister

Fill shaker halfway with ice.
Add Midori & Sour-shake. Pour into a highball (short) glass. Using a spoon pour the Jager over the back of it so it creates a floater onto of the Midori mixture. Enjoy!


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/CarnivalOfHorrorsNY


----------



## Amber Ellen Poe (Aug 27, 2013)

lime sorbet in a punch bowl then sprite or another clear soda over top works great for a swampy look.


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

I make a "liquid vampire" and serve it every year! Kinda sangria-ish...tasty and yummy! Can be made individually as a cocktail, or made in a punch bowl or decanter

2/3 part cabernet Savignon, splash of cranberry juice, splash of raspberry schnoppes.
Mix together and serve over ice - garnish with a straw and vampire glow in the dark fangs over straw!


----------



## Mad Mad Mark (Oct 24, 2009)

I make a "Fall Harvest" In a rock glass put 3 shots rum one shot cinnamon schnapps crushed ice, fill with apple cider or apple juice, garnish with orange slice!


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

Sounds great! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

That's sounds pretty good too!! Thanks also for posting!


----------



## Cpt Murphy (Sep 28, 2013)

Here's a great recipe that has a nuclear green look:

Bullfrog
2 liter Mountain Dew
Ice Blue Raspberry Lemonade KoolAid
Vodka

Directions:
Empty mountain dew bottle to top of label
Empty kool aid packet into bottle (WILL BUBBLE QUICKLY)
Add vodka to top of bottle


I have tried different Kool Aid flavors (just lemonade, etc.) but none of them mix well with mountain dew like the ice blue raspberry lemonade. If you substitute, do so at your own risk.

Sadly I don't have photos, but I used this as my Halloween punch (with a cheesy skeleton ladle) and everyone loved it. It looked cool and several were impressed with the potency....


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Great drinks everyone! I'm using a few of them but re-naming them to Stephen King named drinks. 

I'll have vodka, rum, spiced rum, vanilla vodka, Coconut Rum and I can buy whatever mixers/schnapps flavors. 

this is what I have so far:

The Green Mile (Caramel Appletini) – 1 shot vodka, 2 shots green apple pucker, 2 shots butterscotch schnapps
Malakai’s Harvest – 3 shot spiced rum, 1 shots cinnamon schnapps, fill with apple cider
The scary Carrie – 2 shots spiced rum with Cherry Coke
The Silver Bullet – Coconut Rum, Sprite, dash of Grenadine
Captain Tripp's Vaccine - ??? I need a drink recipe for this (I've never read The Stand but my husband has and he suggested the name)

Also I need one more name and recipe... preferably out of ingredients I already have or are cheap to buy!


----------



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

you should definitely read the stand.


----------

